# The Ll64



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2005)

I've wanted to start a Project Log here for awhile but never got around to it. It's not really a project I don't think, I just never stop changing out parts in it and it has a cool name.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh yes, how could we forget about the logo!


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks good    got everything nice and tidy ... what are the specs?


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks. It's an AMD 64 3500+ Winchester at 2.55ghz 1.6vcore. Gigabyte Ga-K8ns Ultra 939 motherboard. 2gb Corsair Valueselect PC3200. ATI x800 Pro AGP 16pp 540/540. WD 74gb Raptor primary, Seagate Barracuda 120gb SATA secondary. Sony DVD-ROM (Going to get Plextor SATA DVD-RW soon.), OCZ Powerstream 520w, Thermalright XP-90C/92mm Tornado, five Thermaltake blue LED Smart Fans (75cfm), Thermaltake Hardcano 13 controlling the five smart fans and Tornado fan, and two Masscool blue LED fans in the front controlled by the three way switch in the front.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 8, 2005)

Very nice, did you do the trick with putting the wires behind the board tray? It looks that way. Very neat too. I like it! 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, I drilled a 2" hole above the motherboard to put all the wires back there, I'm pretty happy with the results.  Thanks.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 24, 2005)

I did some rewiring. Flipped the hard drives around, drilled out the rivits for the hard drive rack mount, and moved the computer speaker.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 24, 2005)

I really like the idea of turning the drives around. Thats not a ribbon cable I see.  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah it is, because my single device IDE cable wasn't long enough, and my two device rounded IDE cable doesn't work for some reason (all the wires seem to be connected.) So I used a ribbon. You hardly see it though so I'm fine with it. Plus having a flat cable makes it a lot easier to close the side panel lol.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 25, 2005)

The good thing about flat cables...they can fit in small places.

-Dan


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks good... very clean... i always loved blue lights in a black case


----------

